# Naming my business



## AudreyRose (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello, I am wanting to start a photography business and wanted some advice on choosing an appropriate name. Photography has been a lifelong hobby and I've always done photography "favors" for friends and family, but I am now wanting to make it a more legit side-business. I plan to be in the category of portrait and wedding photography. But I have also done some wedding videos with my DSLRs. So I also want to offer that, but be primarily photography. I have considered make the business name (My Name) Productions, thinking that "productions" would refer to both video and photography. Or should I make it (My Name) Photography since photography would be my main service, and just mention somewhere on my website that I also do video. I'm afraid that the "productions" name would not attract photography clients very well. What do you think?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 10, 2013)

www.photographyfavours.com


----------



## manicmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Buyyourphotosfromme Photography.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2013)

I have very little imagination; my name is John, and the business is photography, therefore my business name is, yep, you guessed it... John's Photography.  If you want to focus on photography (Pun fully intended) then I would emphasize that and mention that you offer some DSLR video services as well.


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2013)

There are several business advantages to using (Your name) Photography.
One is not having to register, license your business as a DBA (Doing Business As)

You need to be sure whichever name you choose is available as a .com web site domain name.
Sorry Gary! Photographyfavours.com is already taken.

How about - Your Name Photo Video?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 10, 2013)

KmH said:


> There are several business advantages to using (Your name) Photography.
> One is not having to register, license your business as a DBA (Doing Business As)
> 
> You need to be sure whichever name you choose is available as a .com web site domain name.
> ...



How do you know its not my domain , my other is www.garyhasasawandhammerdrillsjigsawcircularsaw.com


----------



## Nakibk (Oct 15, 2013)

I was very recently advised that while having "first name last name photography" may be good for branding, if the url becomes too long it may not be worth it. It doesn't apply to you currently as you are only thinking of business names, but keep it mind for when building a website later.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have lots of great names you could use, but get threatened with a ban every time I suggest one.


----------



## kim_kennedy (Feb 14, 2014)

I think you should keep your name (photography), as you want to have photography as your main service.


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 14, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think that retail clients think of photographers and videographers as separate beings.

perhaps a name and then a sub head on your cards and web site that gets picked up by spiders.  

BlahBlahBlah photography
     still and video photo service for weddings, family portraits, events ,,,,,....


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2014)

Zombie thread...


----------



## KmH (Feb 14, 2014)

It's only a few months old, but I bet the OP made a decision last year.


----------



## Steve5D (Feb 14, 2014)

I use my name with "Photography" after it.

Seems unlikely that too many other people are going to end up trying to replicate it...


----------



## table1349 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have to agree, it's not a zombie thread..............................yet.  Just a bit moldy and worm ridden by now.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I have to agree, it's not a zombie thread..............................yet.  Just a bit moldy and worm ridden by now.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 14, 2014)

www.Igotacamerawhydontyouhireme.com


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh c'mon Scott you've used that one before, you'll need to go look up some new domain names, maybe something like IJustUnboxedfMyNewCamera is available. Or combine Lew and John's, BlahBlahBlahZombiePhotography.  

I think instead of being too concerned with what to name it, it would be better to think more about if your photos are good or not. Or the business aspects of it. Or how you can continue to practice and improve or keep up your skill level. Things like that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm a stretcher monkey, so I have Stretcher Monkey Photography lol 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 14, 2014)

As much as I know that branding is key to launching a new business and the "right" name can attract all the clients, the bottom line is that once people hire, the person with the camera HAS to be able to back up the claim that they are professional enough to do the job, otherwise they may as well have a web site that is www.iam****withacamera.com  Unfortunately there are way too many people that like the idea of having a business in photography but don't have any business being in photography.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 14, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Unfortunately there are way too many people that like the idea of having a business in photography but don't have any business being in photography.



Butt Monkey Fotoz?


----------



## ZimPhoto (Feb 15, 2014)

Don't think the OP cares(OP 9/13/2013).  Must have found a great name for their business w/o the help (and great suggestions) of the forum since they never responded.  Another satisfied customer.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 15, 2014)

ZimPhoto said:


> Don't think the OP cares(OP 9/13/2013).  Must have found a great name for their business w/o the help (and great suggestions) of the forum since they never responded.  Another satisfied customer.



Dang, because I was thinking Zombie Photo had a real nice ring to it.  And just imagine how much fun you could have with the business card design.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay, we now have more responses in the last two days then there were to the orignal thread.  It is now officially a ZOMBIE thread.




.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 15, 2014)

I responded in the original thread as well, just trying to be a good neighbour with words of inspiration. Words that offer hope and encouragement to the kit camera generation of professionals, or I was bored again.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 15, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> ...I was boring again.



FIFY


----------

